# Problem laptop ac adapter pulled computer freezes.[SOLVED]

## wildicv

Hello ive recently installed gentoo onto my asus g72gx. All is well however i have one annoying problem when i boot my laptop up with the ac adapter plugged in then pull it out. Keyboard and mouse input will work for a few second sthen it will freeze alltogether. However if i push the power button the laptop shuts down normally.. saying that agetty hanged.

Any ideas?Last edited by wildicv on Tue Nov 16, 2010 2:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Can you still reach the computer via ssh when that happens? Do you get errors in Xorg.0.log or dmesg?

----------

## wildicv

I can connect to my box via ssh however not with my normal user. I can however login as root but when the prompt shows i cant interact with it. No key presses register on the prompt.

As for dmesg i do not get any messages. 

and the log dosen't show anything out of the ordinary.

----------

## chithanh

So existing ssh sessions are affected immediately? Or do they live long enough so that you can get dmesg from when you pull the plug?

----------

## wildicv

Everything is affected immediately dmesg shows me nothing  :Sad: . Ssh locks up exactly like the mainbox terminal does. 

Command using to watch dmesg: watch -n "dmesg | tail -10"

----------

## wildicv

ALright i solved the problem by simpy updating to a newer kernel and enabling all asus extra packages it offered.

as far has i tested it works with the 2.6.36 kernel obtained from http://kernel.org/

----------

